# Need info about this camera.



## RebeccaFB (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello 
My parents found this in a loft many years ago and they kept it because it looked like an antique..
The problem is that we don't know anything about it.Im hopeing that some of you might have some informasjon about it.

Ive been looking at different websites,but i can't find anything.


I took some pictures of it, so if you know anything about it, please tell me


----------



## Paul Ron (Aug 19, 2007)

It's obviously a large for mat camera in beautiful condition. As to who made it is another story. Try posting htis over on APUG http://www.apug.org/forums/forum13/  Those guys know their LF cameras. 

BTW The forth pic has some initials on the bottom... what does it say? Also sometimes there is a small metal plate in the front, check that?


----------



## Steph (Aug 19, 2007)

I cannot really help you to identify the camera. Can you see any markings, maybe under the camera? To me it looks like a 4x5 view camera (just measure the ground glass at the back to see if it measures 4x5 inches). The lens (Schneider Kreuznach Angulon 90mm, f/6.8) was produced from 1930. I am not absolutely sure but I believe that the Synchro Compur P shutter was produced from the 1950's to the 1970's. I don't think the camera is much older than that as pre-war cameras tended to have brass fittings. 

Other members such as Mitica100 are much more knowledgeable when it comes to older cameras and they might be able to help.


----------



## RebeccaFB (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried looking under it to see if it had any marks on it. But there is nothing.


----------



## RebeccaFB (Aug 19, 2007)

Paul Ron said:


> It's obviously a large for mat camera in beautiful condition. As to who made it is another story. Try posting htis over on APUG http://www.apug.org/forums/forum13/ Those guys know their LF cameras.
> 
> BTW The forth pic has some initials on the bottom... what does it say? Also sometimes there is a small metal plate in the front, check that?




Ill try that site, thanks 

On the fourth picture on the left back side it says 738







And on the right back side it says 53,2






There are metal plate strips at the front, but it doesnt say anything on them.


----------



## RacePhoto (Aug 20, 2007)

Odd that it isn't marked by the maker. I have seen and owned some of these, and often the lens was an option, which was sold separate from the camera. Just like SLRs are today.

I think many had the name on the leather strap, which was used across various production models.

COOL FIND!


----------



## RebeccaFB (Aug 20, 2007)

RacePhoto said:


> Odd that it isn't marked by the maker. I have seen and owned some of these, and often the lens was an option, which was sold separate from the camera. Just like SLRs are today.
> 
> I think many had the name on the leather strap, which was used across various production models.
> 
> COOL FIND!



It does have a leather strap but ive checked it and theres nothing on it.

Haha, thanks.Im quite happy my parents found it.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would guess that the camera was probably made by Agfa. It's lens was commonly used on Agfa cameras. Try doing a search for "Vintage Agfa" cameras and you should come up with something.

Good Luck
Carol


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 21, 2007)

Opps - sorry, I goofed. I should have checked on the lens before posting. Agnar was the lens I was thinking of from the Agfa cameras.  Its still early - I'm not awake yet.  It's really a gorgeous camera.

Carol


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 24, 2007)

It might be a 'tropical' view camera, from the looks. Search Google for "tropical view camera".


----------



## Artograph (Sep 5, 2007)

No idea....but it looks *VERY* cool!!! * Nice find*!!!!!


----------

